# Error en Kicad con circuito PWM



## juanca800 (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola a todos. Estoy tratando de hacer un PWM que encontré en la WEB y estoy empezando a usar el KiCad. Tengo que aclarar que soy novato en esto de la electrónica.
Tengo algunos problemas, el primero es que cuando hago el test ERC, me aparecen varios marcadores indicando error y he probado varias cosas y no lo he podido solucionar.
Los problemas: En este circuito, porqué me marca error? Es porque hago algo mal en kicad o el circuito tiene realmente alguna falla?
Otra cosa es que en el pcbnew, el terminal 11 del LM324N me aparece como no conectada(Supongo que pasa esto porque uno de los errores que me marca está justamente en esta patilla.
Otro problema es el siguiente: Si intento asociar al IRF9540 en el CvPCB el módulo TO220_Vert, en el PCBNEW no me aparecen las lineas de conexion del IRF9540, pero si me aparecen cuando lo asocio al módulo TO220GDS
Si alguien puede ayudarme con esto, se lo agradezco.
Se que son varias cosas. Pero alguno que sepa más y tenga más experiencia con el KiCad, tal vez me pueda dar alguna pista.
También he seguido el post "https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/problema-kicad-2697/" en el cual se plantean varios casos, pero no he podido solucionar los míos.
Aprovecho a decirles que este sitio está +10. Es la primera vez que posteo aunque estoy registrado hace mucho tiempo.
Muchas gracias y saludos a la comunidad.
PD: Adjunto el circuito del PWM y los archivos que genera el KiCad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2009)

Podés listar los errores ERC que te genera el KiCad? (PD: No lo tengo a mano ahora).

El KiCad tiene algunas triquiñuelas para que los esquemáticos no te den errores ERC, entre ellos conectar todos los teminales de alimentación a Vcc (o Vee si es negativo) y los de masa a GND. Pero también exige poner unos componentes que no recuerdo el nombre y que indican que la las tensiones de alimentación viene de otra parte (Vcc port, GND port o algo así...fijate en el help).

Saludos!


----------



## juanca800 (Ago 29, 2009)

ezavalla, antes que nada, gracias por responder, y con que rapidez.
Te cuento que los errores que me marca con la flechita estan en:
Pin 4 y 11 del LM324N (en el esquemático está dividido en U1A, U1B, U1C y U1D y es por eso que me marca 8 errores. No se como hacer para que no marque error en los pin 4 y 11 de U1A, U1C y U1D ya que esos pìnes estan conectados en U1B, pero aún así, también los marca con error en U1B .
Te adjunto una imagen del esquemático para que veas donde se dan los errores.
También en pcbnew cuando intento trazar la pista del pin 11, se marca en amarillo la carcaza de Q1 (va foto) . Tal vez esto pasa porque no están solucionados los problemas en el esquema, así que como 1er. paso debería solucionar el esquema y después ver esto otro. Te paso tambien una foto del circuito en 3D en el que aparece Q1 horizontal (módulo TO220GDS) ya que si quiero poner el encapsulado vertical (TO220_Vert) en el esquema no me muestra las líneas de conexión.
Te agradezco mucho el tiempo que me estás dedicando.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2009)

OK. Tenés que conectar todos los pines 11 entre sí y todos los 4 entre sí. No sé por qué, pero en Kicad no vale que los conectes solo en un amplificador y en los otros no.
Tampoco sirve que pongas una conexión de Vcc genérica, por que hay que darle nombre...y en tu caso...a todas las del pin 11 el mismo.
Fijate en el ultimo PDF que está acá como lo he hecho. Y fijate también las conexiones sueltas que están abajo.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/#post133788
Te pido que captures el archivo que genera el ERC (es un TXT) y que lo subas (*y que lo leas*) por que ahí está la explicación de cada error encontrado. Sin eso no vamos a ninguna parte.

Saludos!


----------



## juanca800 (Ago 31, 2009)

Gracias exavalla, voy a probar conectar todos los pin 11 y 4 entre si y te cuento. Voy a demorar un poco en avisarte que pasó porque se me destrozó el Windows y voy a tener que reinstalarlo. Espero poder hacerlo en un par de días ya que el trabajo me está dejando poco tiempo. De todas maneras te subo el archivo con los errores del ERC(no me lo generaba poque tenia que marcar la opción de escribir informe y no me había dado cuenta). Voy a mirar el PDF que me dices y hago algunas pruebas.
Saludos y nos vemos.


----------



## juanca800 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Me acabo de dar cuenta que no subí el archivo con los errores que me daba. Lo subo ahora. De todas maneras hice algunos cambios en el esquema siguiendo tus consejos, y ahora no da error alguno. Para ser sincero no entiendo mucho porque es así, ya que según la forma de conectar, igual me daba errores. Pero insistiendo con las power-flag y poniendolas de un lado u otro, al final conseguí que diera todo bien, ahora voy a continuar con el pcbnew y hacer las correciones en el PCB y luego el paso siguiente es construirlo y hacerlo andar. Subo el esquema con las modificaciones que hice.
Ezavalla, muchas gracias.
Saludos.

Ezavalla, Otra cosa: algún programa que se pueda hacer la simulación de este circuito? Ya he visto un post con los programas de simulación, pero cual sería más recomendable?


----------

